# Cleveland Classic XL Custom Driver



## ScienceBoy (Mar 8, 2013)

After a winter of cursing my old driver's draw bias head and the fact I had outgrown the shaft due to many swing improvements I convinced myself I needed an adjustable driver that could change as my game improved. Currently I have an over-active right hand issue and a lazy left hand, of course eventually I will even out and I will want a certain shot shape. 

So enough background on me, lets talk about the driver...

Aesthetics







It just looks beautiful, it lives up to its classic name by having a simple, single colour crown with functional but unintrusive alignment spot. 







The face continues the theme, the finish is easy on the eye and does not distract you while allowing you to align it very easily.

The sole, the bit we all show off to everyone but never see during a shot, does exactly what it needs to do and nothing more. This shows Cleveland have taken the time to make it look right and be functional but not wasted their efforts on flashy effects. A balance that is felt in every aspect of the aesthetics of this club.


Shape and Feel

This driver has a "tall" or "deep" face as it is sometimes called. I miss the sweet spot in the up and down fashion on the face rather than left and right. During my fitting we tried "wide" head shapes but the lack of "depth" meant I always seemed to generate lots of spin even when I hit the sweet spot. 

I actually found the sweet spot less with this driver (usually hitting too low on the face) but got a far better result (10 yards more carry) than those which I found it more. Thus proving that this driver is most suited to my game than any others, when I finally got it out the middle I carried it another 10 yards.

The feel of the face is also something different, comparing it to the Cobra AMP this face feels softer and more forgiving. This driver gave the lowest spin rates, which lead to a high but strong penetrating flight, in other words it just flew past the opposition and kept going!

The shaft again is easy to load, I had a 9* head and the stiff stock shaft. I cannot fault it one bit, it just seems to be stable no matter how hard I try to wobble it. There is so little spin it only just seems to drift when I get a good draw shape, it just feels under control even when I catch it on the toe or heel.


Adjustability








The many options I have may never or only rarely be used but knowing I can choose to one of 12 different settings for ball flight and adjust the weight means this club feels like it can grow with me as a golfer as I continue on my journey of improvement. I have never had adjustable before, this ones ability to change feels less like problem fixing and like a life long partner.


Summary

This and the non adjustable drivers from this range are perfect for those who are good balls strikers but generally miss up and down on the face. Toe, heel and thinned shots still fly long with little spin, its so good you will have to take lots of care over your alignment or you might hit it too good down the wrong line! 

The stock shaft is of high quality, the looks and appeal make other golfers smile and jealous! To look down on it does not distract, just fill you with confidence!

I now stand on the tee confident of knocking it past my 3 wood, even when I don't catch it right! Where I was taking a 5 iron to a green I now pull out an 8! This club has already knocked two shots off my 9 hole scores, I cannot wait to roll it out in the next qualifier where I am sure it will take a lead role in setting up scores to take shots off my handicap!

To put it in another way... :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks nice to me. Glad you like it.


----------



## golfdub (Mar 20, 2013)

Great review and I think this has helped me decide to go and see my pro about a fitting.


----------



## Sion (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm looking forward to getting my hands on this, fancy a new driver this summer. Will get fitted for this and a few others, probably Taylor made, Nike and Titleist I fancy!!


----------



## Tab373 (May 1, 2013)

My Cleveland classic custom arrived today and played 9 holes with it. All I can say really is wow wow wow. Such a great driver never seen the driver apart from photos and took a risk buying it. No custom fit or anything. Got the 9.0 head black tie shaft. Produces a high launch but flattens out and hang time is great. Probably 10yards at least longer than current driver and great sound of the face. Highly recommended.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 1, 2013)

Tab373 said:



			My Cleveland classic custom arrived today and played 9 holes with it. All I can say really is wow wow wow. Such a great driver never seen the driver apart from photos and took a risk buying it. No custom fit or anything. Got the 9.0 head black tie shaft. Produces a high launch but flattens out and hang time is great. Probably 10yards at least longer than current driver and great sound of the face. Highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

For me its not a high launch, but a mid/low. The amazing thing is the carry it gets, the ball just seems to have wings and just when you think its going to drop it keeps on flying. Low altitude jet is all I can describe it as!

I love this thing, its crazy long and crazy low spin!


----------



## Tab373 (May 1, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			For me its not a high launch, but a mid/low. The amazing thing is the carry it gets, the ball just seems to have wings and just when you think its going to drop it keeps on flying. Low altitude jet is all I can describe it as!

I love this thing, its crazy long and crazy low spin!
		
Click to expand...

It's a high launch compared to my callaway 8.5 driver which is very low but the Cleveland does keep on flying further than you think as well. Love it after only 9 holes. Lovely deep face to keep spin down. Might consider the cleveland 3 wood now. Highly recommended IMO


----------



## Sion (May 2, 2013)

Got mine last week. Got fitted by cleveland, I'm very impressed with it. Got the matrix shaft with the 9deg head. It's a very powerful club, and miss hits get some impressive distance. If you phone cleveland they will send you the different weights for the head free of charge!!


----------



## Charles117 (Jan 7, 2022)

Good day.

I have the cleveland classic xl driver but my head weight fell out and I want to replace it.
I'm based in South africa and have tried everyone that has a mention of anything cleveland, and I have send cleveland SA a email and a tweet and all say that the driver is to old and the parts are not available in country.

Can anyone maybe assist me even if it needs to be imported form a different country. It's a very nice driver and suits my game to perfection so don't really want to change.

Kind regards 
Charles


----------



## DaveR (Jan 8, 2022)

There are plenty of them for sale on ebay, worst case but at least you can stick with the same model of driver.


----------



## Charles117 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi Dave.
I have checked ebay and can't find them and the post on ebay that says it's available. When you click on it, it says the part is not available at the time.


----------

